# Diary 2005



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

What should I do, no one gave me a pocket diary this year.Should I buy one, steel one, do without or use an electronic PDA and if so which one?

Life is just so difficult.

I know what to do, do not leave the house and do not aggree to meet anyone.

Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

O bother I could spend my time learning to spell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello Tom

If you email me your address I'll send you one I got from my accountants.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I offered some out begining of December Tom.....Plenty left of the pocket type...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I offered some out begining of December Tom.....Plenty left of the pocket type...


I've sent Tom one Jason.


----------



## archiecoles80 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone think about how pocket diary are important for us?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

archiecoles80 said:


> Can anyone think about how pocket diary are important for us?


WTF  can i ask what your interest is in a 5 yr old post is?!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparrow441 said:


> archiecoles80 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone think about how pocket diary are important for us?
> ...


I wondered that, hopefully it`s not a precursor to a post containing tinned dead animal products :bored:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > archiecoles80 said:
> ...


Well, archiecoles90 certainly has plenty of spare time - he's joined over 25 fora since Christmas eve.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

well, i'll go out on a limb here:










If this isn't the case, reply as such and I will unreservedly apologise


----------

